# Show your table saw jig



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

I know people have all sorts of table saw jigs to accomplish different tasks. 

Share with others how you are tackling certain mission. It is always amazing what people come up with.:thumbsup:


----------



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

wow, after 220 views I can't believe you guys are that shy... come on dig out the cameras


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

I don't have a jig nice enough to show:laughing:, BUT I am sending you to the best in the business at this:

I'm sure that other members on this forum would agree:

NO BODY does it better than Nikki:thumbsup:

Here is a link:
http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17581

Hope you get some good tips.

RLH

PS/ Nikki if you see this I hope you don't mind:thumbsup:


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

Jig for cutting scarf joints in boat construction.

I want to make some changes to a new one. It's a little short and hard to clamp the part and clear the blade. But the idea is solid.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Kudzu nice idea*

It's funny how Necessity is the Mother of Invention, eh? Just an observation...have you been sawing away at the bottom of the clamp pad? Something blackis hangin' off the bottom. You might want to use a different holding method or slide the clamp up and back. Nate 1789 had a metal clamp fall into the blade on his Saw Stop and it stopped! I calculated the launch speed of a 10" saw blade at 4000 rpm to be about 118 mph! So use extreme caution there, guy. :thumbsup: :smile: bill
A table saw blade at 4000 or so RPM with a 10" blade has a peripheral *speed* of 4000 x pi D or 125,600 in per min divided by 12 equals 10,466 ft per min. divided 5280 equals miles per min. times 60 equals 118.93 MPH. FYI


----------



## Hhaines (Nov 26, 2008)

*jigs*











here are a few......


----------



## Hhaines (Nov 26, 2008)

*jigs.....*

having trouble getting the pic downloaded....dern.....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hey Guy*

Some that you show are self expanatory, others are what the heck? Since you got the camera working, could you set up a few in the working conditions and snap some photos.:yes: Thanks bill


----------



## Hhaines (Nov 26, 2008)

*hiya..Bill....*

I'm not sure which gidgets interest you?......I'd be glad to share any of this stuff.......


----------



## flarda (Feb 18, 2009)

*Table Saw Planer Jig*

Table Saw Planer Jig


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nice Jig! Welcome to you as well!*

I see you spell Florida the way it should be.:thumbsup: :laughing: 
I take it you use this to joint the edge of narrow boards as shown, or am I missing something? You can use it for planing/jointing up to say 3" thick stock as far as I can tell. Yes?:yes: bill


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

RLHERRON
No problems...I would like to add a few that are not in that list.
http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18748

http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22832

http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22848

http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22877

http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22906

http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22927

http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22959

http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22982

Regards
niki


----------



## flarda (Feb 18, 2009)

*Thin strip depth jig*

Thin strip depth jig - I built this to accurately cut thin strips on my table saw. A small steel ruler is covered with a magnifying glass so I can read the small numbers and lines.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Found this old thread featuring Niki*

A few links from Niki here and some nice jigs by flarda who seems to have lost interest in the forum. :blink: bill


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Tenoning Jig


----------

